# Nissan Lug Nuts



## Pranav (Feb 18, 2005)

Thought I might ask here, please move it to the correct forum if necessary.

I drive a stock Honda accord with stock Honda wheels, which accept the ball/radius type lug nuts found on most Hondas (middle one in the pic below).

I recently acquired a set of Nissan 240SX SE wheels, that I would like to use with my autocross-only tires at every event. With safety in mind, I would like to use the correct type of lug nuts with these wheels. 

What type of lug nut seating surface do you guys use on stock Nissan wheels?

Like Hondas, do 240SXs share the same lug nut seat as most other Nissans?

I currently have a set of 60* cone taper lug nuts laying around that I used to use with a set of aftermarket wheels on my Honda. I already know that Nissans use the M12x1.25 lug thread pattern, while Hondas use M12x1.5.


----------



## alexinpg (Oct 5, 2004)

Yea most nissans generally do use the exact same wheel through out their cars. Not the same design but the same mechanics of it. Thats why g35 and 350z rims fit a 240sx. I want to say the stock rims are conical/tapered. I can go double check but i believe thats what it is.


----------



## Pranav (Feb 18, 2005)

Cool. Are they 45* cone seats? I have yet to see what a nissan lug nut looks like in person...


----------



## alexinpg (Oct 5, 2004)

I"ll see if i can't pull one of mine off tonight after dyno day and take a picture for you.


----------



## Pranav (Feb 18, 2005)

alexinpg said:


> I"ll see if i can't pull one of mine off tonight after dyno day and take a picture for you.


Sure, if you can. It may be too late for me but I'm sure it will help others in the future. Autocross it tomorrow for me 

Thanks!
Pranav


----------

